# my r33 gtr pics



## doctawoo (Oct 27, 2004)

about time I put some pics up, had the wheels and hks coilovers put on last month.
































































Woo


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

The wheels really set the car off are they ultralite's?


----------



## doctawoo (Oct 27, 2004)

thanks, yeah they are ultralites mate


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Yeah, looks good. Wheels look cool


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice car mate...


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

looks really good with them wheels


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

That looks familiar....now where have i seen it before??  

Seriously, car looks beautiful, a LOT better than before

Now how can i make mine look different???


----------



## doctawoo (Oct 27, 2004)

thanks faz  

but mines got 1000bhp  

looking to change though after this summer, getting too old for all this


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

doctawoo said:


> thanks faz
> 
> but mines got 1000bhp
> 
> looking to change though after this summer, getting too old for all this


wat you thinkin of gettin? thought you were after a 34


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

upgrade the head lights to xenon!


----------



## doctawoo (Oct 27, 2004)

Faz Choudhury said:


> wat you thinkin of gettin? thought you were after a 34


nope, got my eye on some porkers. Will be done with the skyline experience this summer, had enough of modding cars feels stupid at my age ... don;t get me wrong, it'll be something fast :smokin: 

JasonChiu - you are right, but they are expensive and hard to find, no?

regards


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

lush car and lush pics - love the one on the ground with the foreground gravel out of focus - very nice


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

jasonchiu said:


> upgrade the head lights to xenon!


couldn't agree more - mine are fan-bloody-tastic


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

Wow!!!!!!!!! Woo!

She is looking mighty fine.


----------



## demondiablo (Sep 10, 2003)

woo car looks great mate,sorry i never got to see it in the flesh the other week, 
mines arrived just awaiting plate now  
enjoy my friend


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

jasonchiu said:


> upgrade the head lights to xenon!


wheres a good place to get em, or is it nissan only?


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

aaaahhhhhhh ultralite nur 755's 

they really do look the dogs on the R33. Love this colour combo too mate. 
You have encouraged me to get the coilovers fitted now as even my ultralites look a bit small with only lowering springs fitted just now


----------



## doctawoo (Oct 27, 2004)

thanks for all the comments  

R1 (John) - thanks mate, yours is the daddy though, an inspiration to all 33 owners, good luck with the sale it deserves a good home.

Diablo (Justin) - cheers mate, hope to see pics of ur car when it arrives, and good luck with the business buddy.

Koopa - yup defo get it sat on some coilovers, makes the whole world of difference.

cheers guys :smokin:


----------



## doctawoo (Oct 27, 2004)

CAR FOR SALE IN FOR SALE SECTION


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Do you have some interior and engine bay pics mate?


----------



## doctawoo (Oct 27, 2004)

sure flint, will take pics tomorrow and post, cheers


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

What happened to the pics mate?:bawling:


----------



## doctawoo (Oct 27, 2004)

so sorry mate, i;ve been under so much pressure with other stuff lately.
I will get these sorted asap,
cheers


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

No worries mate, just take your time


----------



## doctawoo (Oct 27, 2004)

posted up http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=58886
here flint
thx


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

is this color custom or "Midnight blue" ? man it looks really nice


----------



## doctawoo (Oct 27, 2004)

its Midnight Purple mate .......... best colour day and night  
cheers


----------

